# The Ships Galley - Norfolk 2013



## steve2109 (May 16, 2013)

Meant to post this a while ago, nothing special really, just a shut down restaurant that is due to be flattened.. I guess the owners thought making it look like a ship would be a good idea !! Not sure how sucessful it was but maybe someone can fill in the details..

on with a few pics


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 17, 2013)

I often pass this place when driving between Norwich and Thetford !


----------



## ZerO81 (May 17, 2013)

I think its stretching the imagination abit for the owners to say it looked like a ship, get rid of the mast and the bit in the last 2 pics and its an oversized wood cabin.

Makes for an interesting explore though! Cheers for posting.


----------



## fleydog (May 18, 2013)

There's a certain weirdness in the Eastern Counties, I'm very pleased to say, which has been nicely tuned into by the photographer. Well done!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2013)

Interesting site.


----------



## jammy (May 19, 2013)

Almost popped in here the other day as I was working at snetteton race track/pass it loads but no time to stop! Cheers...


----------



## Bones out (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, cheers Steve. Never bothered turning off the road to actually take a peek. I thought it would have been completly stripped and smashed inside. 

Funny enough, drove past it no more than an hour ago


----------



## manof2worlds (May 23, 2013)

Often pass this place - may just put it on my new list :-D Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Tizzme (May 23, 2013)

I cant imagine why it was,nt successful ???


----------



## duke558 (May 23, 2013)

It was previously the cafe for Snetterton sunday market and was busy in its heyday.
Then they moved the market a bit further south around 15 years back,leaving the ship marooned!
I think the sunday market itself has had its day now,although the model shop and others are still going.


----------



## Locksley (May 23, 2013)

judging by the Tamiya stickers on the wall and it's proximity to Snetterton I'd say it had some sort of hobby shop/RC workshop kinda thing going on too?


----------

